# Keine Charaktere in Blasc 3 vorhanden



## Kronenmichl (11. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir eben Blasc 3 installiert. Mein WOW Pfad wurde auch korrekt erkannt. Einloggen konnte ich mich auch. Nur leider werden keinerlei Charaktere zur Auswahl angezeigt. Brauch ich da noch was anderes dazu?

Gruß
Michl


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2013)

Einzelne Charaktere werden in BLASC3 nich angezeigt, nur die Accounts.
Die Charaktere tauchen dann im Profil auf, sind aber ausblendbar.


----------

